# Panlaban unlimited sticks?



## 300thspartan (May 30, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows what happened to www.panlaban.com the site of  Master Nilo limpin.   I know it is one of the sites listed in the FMA supply post but last I checked the site was down.   Does anyone know of how to contact Master Nilo?
Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2005)

Looks like he let the domain registration lapse, I'd say.


----------

